# Poker Tournament (ASF Members Only)



## Gundini (23 February 2009)

I have set up a private Poker Tournament for ASF members.

Please use your ASF name when setting up your player registration.

Every Tuesday at 8pm AEST

Every Wednesday at 8pm AEST

Tournament name: “Aussie Stock Forums”

I believe Full Tilt Poker has the best platform, and most secure, so those who don’t have an account can get one here:

http://www.fulltiltpoker.com/download.php

Once you have downloaded the software and set up an account,

Go to: Tournaments / Private, then scroll down to $5 + 50c

Our tournament starts at 20.00 every Tuesday and Wednesday evening.

It is No Limit Texas Holdem. Tables of 9, and maximum of 900 players.

You will need the password to access the tournaments.

Please PM me to obtain the password and keep it secure. 

I have already registered for both tournaments, so you will see my name there.

Pretty excited about the kick off tomorrow night at 8pm (7pm Brisbane)

Hope to see you there, cheers Gundini…


----------



## CanOz (23 February 2009)

Really cool idea Gundini!

Althought i have no intention of playing i would be really interested in reading about the result etc.

(I know if i got started i would never have time again for systems and trading )

Good luck to all participants, looking forward to hearing the stories.

CanOz


----------



## BentRod (23 February 2009)

Great stuff Gundini.

Will join up to that site when I get a chance.

I haven't played for ages so take it easy on me Chaps, no bumping up my blind every hand either MRC:


----------



## jersey10 (23 February 2009)

I'll play too.  Looks like i'll have two games open on Wednesday night one on Poker Stars and one on Full Tilt. Oh the pressure.


----------



## Gundini (23 February 2009)

Hey, we have a game!

Mr Lombardino74 is in and registered...

Love your work...


----------



## Stan 101 (23 February 2009)

I'm in....


----------



## Largesse (23 February 2009)

i will play if i can be effed to make a Tilt account.
pokerstars prob wouldve got more players, alot more player friendly to sign up etc


----------



## Gundini (23 February 2009)

Largesse said:


> i will play if i can be effed to make a Tilt account.
> pokerstars prob wouldve got more players, alot more player friendly to sign up etc




It's going to be good mate, it is a hassle I know, but once you are set you are good to go!

I'm not competing with Poker Stars, have no problem with them!

Just looking forward to tomorrow nights game....

I'm all in!


----------



## Gundini (24 February 2009)

My apologies to those who joined our private game, but they have put our game on at 2000 ET (US time) which is not 8pm tonight for us. I have emailed them, but as it is about 3am in the morning over there they may not change the game in time.

I see all but Lombardy74 has unregister from this one. Hopefully all is good for tomorrow nights game.

Sorry, I thought it was all ready to go.

Cheers Gundini


----------



## cuttlefish (24 February 2009)

When I start the installer for the full tilt client software it say's the certificate publisher could not be verified - anyone else getting this - I'm a bit wary of any of this sort of stuff with anything involving personal details and money.


----------



## Shrewd Crude (24 February 2009)

hey jersey,
keep us posted on the details, and I will play at poker stars next week......
wont be playing on full tilt....
peace...

.^sc


----------



## Nyden (24 February 2009)

I think it would be better if we weren't playing for money : I just bought a new monitor, I don't want to lose more!


----------



## cuttlefish (24 February 2009)

Shrewd Crude said:
			
		

> hey jersey,
> keep us posted on the details, and I will play at poker stars next week......
> wont be playing on full tilt....




Well I've just registered for full tilt but not pokerstars yet - have you got anything in particular against full tilt shrewd crude or are you just not wanting to sign up to multiple sites when your already on poker stars?


----------



## Gundini (24 February 2009)

Nyden said:


> I think it would be better if we weren't playing for money : I just bought a new monitor, I don't want to lose more!




Yes, I agree....

You do have to make a minimum deposit of $50USD on Full Tilt, but no biggie for me, and it's only $5.50 per game, not a ball breaker and does make it a good bit of fun!

Maybe we set up both, a free and a money one!

I find money games are more skillful as players don't want to give away their hard earned to easily.

Free games can get silly early. A 90 player tourney can be down to 30 remaining in 5 minutes, where as a money game will still have 80 left.


----------



## Shrewd Crude (24 February 2009)

cuttlefish
I have nothing against full tilt...
I do have a full tilt account but dont play for money there...
only play in the NZ freerolls and a few other freerolls on that site.....
I dont like the cash games on that site, ie the Omaha not so popular so theres no point in me putting money on... 
Its a hassle for me to put money online because I dont have a credit card, so have to ask friends etc etc...

so I will wait for the PS tornys, would love to play against all you's...

.^sc


----------



## jersey10 (24 February 2009)

Shrewd Crude said:


> hey jersey,
> keep us posted on the details, and I will play at poker stars next week......
> wont be playing on full tilt....
> peace...
> ...




i think the game on PokerStars is on tomorrow night and possibly next week


----------



## Nyden (24 February 2009)

Gundini said:


> Yes, I agree....
> 
> You do have to make a minimum deposit of $50USD on Full Tilt, but no biggie for me, and it's only $5.50 per game, not a ball breaker and does make it a good bit of fun!
> 
> ...




Well, although $50USD is hardly anything to be concerned about, I just know that I'd prefer to spend it elsewhere : Surely a $5 game could get very silly though, as well? I mean, who cares if someone goes 50c preflop? It's 50c!


----------



## Shrewd Crude (24 February 2009)

hey hey hey...
cant make it tomorrow nite... got to take a chick out...
UMMM.... maybe I could pull out and tell her 'its business'...
heheheehe....
...
I didnt actually see the details for the PS torny...
so kep me posted next week and I will come...
peace


----------



## jersey10 (24 February 2009)

Shrewd Crude said:


> cuttlefish
> Its a hassle for me to put money online because I dont have a credit card, so have to ask friends etc etc...
> 
> .^sc




i don't use a credit card i use a mastercard debit card linked to my savings account, i think most banks can now organise these cards with your savings account not requiring you to use a credit account


----------



## Gundini (24 February 2009)

Nyden said:


> Well, although $50USD is hardly anything to be concerned about, I just know that I'd prefer to spend it elsewhere : Surely a $5 game could get very silly though, as well? I mean, who cares if someone goes 50c preflop? It's 50c!




It doesn't work like that...

When you enter for $5.50, $5 goes to the pool. 50c goes to Full Tilt, and you start the game with $1500, everyone does.

So you may win the tourney with a balance of say $30,000 in a 20 player game, but your actual winnings may be only say $48, being a % of the prize pool. In this instance, they may pay 3 or 4 places.


----------



## Dowdy (24 February 2009)

you should play freerolls firstly. Can we do that


----------



## xyzedarteerf (24 February 2009)

Dowdy said:


> you should play freerolls firstly. Can we do that




yup count me in for freerolls...im in Pokerstars at the moment playing PlayMoney 5/10 table Colocolo III  same user ID.


----------



## jersey10 (24 February 2009)

Nyden said:


> I think it would be better if we weren't playing for money : I just bought a new monitor, I don't want to lose more!




free money poker is crap, the crux of poker is making decisions on something that matters if its free money people will call anything and not calculate whether they SHOULD call or not.  The only use of free money poker is getting used to the platform your playing on.  Once you start playing for real money even very small amounts like $1 or $2 tournaments you will see a massive difference in how people play and there will be a lot less bad beats


----------



## Gundini (25 February 2009)

We are back in business for tonights game! 

Full Tilt has adjusted the start time to reflect AEST.

Our tournaments start at 8pm every Tuesday and Wednesday.

To register go to:

Tournaments/ Private/ scroll down to Feb 25 04:00

There are 2 games that start at 04:00

Ours is the 2nd one: "Aussie Stock Forums"

All other details are in the first post on this thread.

Stan 101 and I are already registered.

I'm looking forward to finding some ASF'ers to donate my $5 to...


----------



## xyzedarteerf (25 February 2009)

jersey10 said:


> free money poker is crap, the crux of poker is making decisions on something that matters if its free money people will call anything and not calculate whether they SHOULD call or not.  The only use of free money poker is getting used to the platform your playing on.  Once you start playing for real money even very small amounts like $1 or $2 tournaments you will see a massive difference in how people play and there will be a lot less bad beats




true true...but it also boils down to why your playing...I play for fun whereas others play for profit. there is a difference i agree with playing playmoney and real money but the strategy and skills involved are similar,  
there's also a big difference in playing online and playing real face to face games as there's a lot more to consider such as tells, fake bluff's and etc...


----------



## jersey10 (25 February 2009)

xyzedarteerf said:


> true true...but it also boils down to why your playing...I play for fun whereas others play for profit.




what's the difference?



xyzedarteerf said:


> there's also a big difference in playing online and playing real face to face games as there's a lot more to consider such as tells, fake bluff's and etc...




there are such things as online tells. if you have been on the same online table for a while you can often sense how people bet if you see their cards enough times and even if you don't see their cards that often (how long they pause for after a reraise before they fold or go all in, how long they take to check etc.) you can also get a feel for what position they tend to call, bet or raise from. Obviously not a perfect science, such is poker but can give you a bit of an edge at crucial times in the game.


----------



## Gundini (25 February 2009)

jersey10 said:


> what's the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> there are such things as online tells. if you have been on the same online table for a while you can often sense how people bet if you see their cards enough times and even if you don't see their cards that often (how long they pause for after a reraise before they fold or go all in, how long they take to check etc.) you can also get a feel for what position they tend to call, bet or raise from. Obviously not a perfect science, such is poker but can give you a bit of an edge at crucial times in the game.




Lol, I can see it won't be easy to part you with your cash tonight jersey, looking forward to it and should be a few laughs.

Hope there is plenty of trash talk!

I think Stan 101 might be a bit of a tricky player to read too. Fortunately he can't use his ASF avatar, pity, it just cracks me up... Like Glen and the smoking baby, too funny for poker


----------



## tigerboi (25 February 2009)

*Re: Poker Tournament:tigerboi wins*

ok ill go first


----------



## jersey10 (25 February 2009)

*Re: Poker Tournament:tigerboi wins*



tigerboi said:


> ok ill go first





i'll bluff you off that hand no problem


----------



## Gundini (25 February 2009)

I call you "All In" TB


----------



## tigerboi (25 February 2009)

*Re: Poker Tournament tigerboi still wins!*

go ahead


----------



## Gundini (25 February 2009)

Make by day!


----------



## lesm (25 February 2009)

mmmm... is this any good


----------



## BentRod (25 February 2009)

TB....Try these:


----------



## jersey10 (25 February 2009)

lesm said:


> mmmm... is this any good




Not bad, but it doesn't beat five Aces


----------



## lesm (25 February 2009)

Try one of these instead


----------



## Dowdy (25 February 2009)

If all else fails


----------



## cuttlefish (25 February 2009)

I've put some money in at full tilt - not used to the platform yet just had a quick go and blew my play money  (all-in on AK didn't work lol).  - hopefully be able to sit in tonight, if not, next week.


----------



## Gundini (25 February 2009)

cuttlefish said:


> I've put some money in at full tilt - not used to the platform yet just had a quick go and blew my play money  (all-in on AK didn't work lol).  - hopefully be able to sit in tonight, if not, next week.




Were ready to go mate, come and join us! 

PM me for a password


----------



## peter2 (25 February 2009)

Seems the room is not available after the start. Does this mean that anyone cannot join in later?


----------



## jersey10 (25 February 2009)

peter2 said:


> Seems the room is not available after the start. Does this mean that anyone cannot join in later?




No you can't.  You have to buy in before the tournament starts.

In tonight's game Gundini just busted me out. 2 left Gundini chip leader heads up with Stan 101.


----------



## cuttlefish (25 February 2009)

Well I can take cuttle out of my name and its pretty appropriate  ... first-out floored by pocket rockets from gundin, thought lombardo was going to get first honours but he picked himself up off the mat from down to 70. 

Anyway I've learnt not to try and buy pots off Stan 101 unless I've got a hand ...  

Didn't have a hand hit all game - the best connection I got on the flop all game was a pair of 2's.

Anyway ... till next week.


----------



## jersey10 (25 February 2009)

cuttlefish said:


> Well I can take cuttle out of my name and its pretty appropriate  ... first-out floored by pocket rockets from gundin, thought lombardo was going to get first honours but he picked himself up off the mat from down to 70.
> 
> Anyway I've learnt not to try and buy pots off Stan 101 unless I've got a hand ...
> 
> ...




oh that was you cuttlefish, i didn't realise. Bit unlucky running into pocket Aces when you go all in


----------



## cuttlefish (25 February 2009)

jersey10 said:


> oh that was you cuttlefish, i didn't realise. Bit unlucky running into pocket Aces when you go all in




lol -  yeah was a bit of a surprise but I was pretty much on my way out anyway - just got shoved instead of nudged.:

Is there anyway to get a running log of the hands on the full tilt site in the same way you can on pokerroom?


----------



## peter2 (25 February 2009)

So there is only one game (tournament) and the maximum loss is $5/night? 

Once you bust, there is no opportunity to continue with a buy back in?


----------



## jersey10 (25 February 2009)

cuttlefish said:


> lol -  yeah was a bit of a surprise but I was pretty much on my way out anyway - just got shoved instead of nudged.:
> 
> Is there anyway to get a running log of the hands on the full tilt site in the same way you can on pokerroom?




i have tried to find it in their options menu but can't see it. that is a great feature they have on pokerroom hopefully we can find it on full tilt as well.


----------



## jersey10 (25 February 2009)

peter2 said:


> So there is only one game (tournament) and the maximum loss is $5/night?
> 
> Once you bust, there is no opportunity to continue with a buy back in?




no once your out of a tournament that is it.  you are thinking of cash games where once you bust out you can buy back in as often as you like.


----------



## Stan 101 (25 February 2009)

cuttlefish said:


> Anyway I've learnt not to try and buy pots off Stan 101 unless I've got a hand ...




I don't know about that. I thought you were going to bust me open in the first few hands. I was glad I wasn't to the left of you .

Great game, guys. Gundini got the chocolates after a bit of tooing and froing. Mostly the froing was from Gund LOL.

next week all?


BTW, I find it really hard to type in that box as I'm in the living room and the keyboard isn't in easy access.


cheers,


----------



## peter2 (25 February 2009)

Congrats to Gundini after a marathon heads up with Stan 101.

It looked like no one could deliver the KO with both having opportunities to do so. Gundini got lucky with a pair of 6's twice in a row and won with a pair of 6's in the last hand. Both players had an A and went all in. Sanguar had the A,4 while Gundini had the A,6.  A 6 came up in the flop and it was lights out for sanguar.


----------



## jersey10 (25 February 2009)

As we get more and more players the heads up won't be such a marathon because the blinds will be a lot higher by the time we get to heads up if we start with say 20 or 30 players


----------



## Gundini (25 February 2009)

cuttlefish said:


> lol -  Is there anyway to get a running log of the hands on the full tilt site in the same way you can on pokerroom?




Of course there is.. Just click on the last hand link in the LH corner. Do it during the game as well. 

Bloody stressful it was as well!

Jersey wouldn't go away, Stan 101 you couldn't kill will a stick, and other bad beats and stories:

Love it! 

Will be back next Tuesday, lol...


----------



## Stan 101 (25 February 2009)

peter2 said:


> Congrats to Gundini after a marathon heads up with Stan 101.
> 
> It looked like no one could deliver the KO with both having opportunities to do so. Gundini got lucky with a pair of 6's twice in a row and won with a pair of 6's in the last hand. Both players had an A and went all in. Sanguar had the A,4 while Gundini had the A,6.  A 6 came up in the flop and it was lights out for sanguar.




Great report Peter, I think you could be our running commentator !

I should have gone all in on the previous as I was on a straight coming to the river but wasn't too sure on Gundini's hand. I thought it was pairs.

cheers,


----------



## jersey10 (25 February 2009)

Stan 101 said:


> Great report Peter, I think you could be our running commentator !
> 
> I should have gone all in on the previous as I was on a straight coming to the river but wasn't too sure on Gundini's hand. I thought it was pairs.
> 
> cheers,




well played Gundini. Nice $12.50 collect for first. i got my money back for third ($5)


----------



## Gundini (25 February 2009)

Stan 101 said:


> Great report Peter, I think you could be our running commentator !
> 
> I should have gone all in on the previous as I was on a straight coming to the river but wasn't too sure on Gundini's hand. I thought it was pairs.
> 
> cheers,




You played well mate...

If you would have had that funny face, it would have been lights out for me!

You were chip leader a couple of times, you had me by the coolies, but let me off... lol


----------



## Gundini (25 February 2009)

jersey10 said:


> well played Gundini. Nice $12.50 collect for first. i got my money back for third ($5)




Mate you are like a pit bull... Could not shake you off!

Love your style...


----------



## jersey10 (25 February 2009)

Gundini said:


> Mate you are like a pit bull... Could not shake you off!
> 
> Love your style...




yeah apparently aggression pays off, tends not to work when you go all in over the top of Gundini and hes got AK with a K on the board. you suckered me in with that bet i thought it was a too strong bet for you to have hit on the flop.  I thought you were just being the big stack bully


----------



## Stan 101 (25 February 2009)

Gundini said:


> You played well mate...
> 
> If you would have had that funny face, it would have been lights out for me!




The funny thing is, I actually look like that!!!

Yep, with a few more players and higher blinds it'll be different in weeks to come.
I did let you off the rack. I think I got cheeky 

Jersey, that was a tough call you got for sure..

Cheers, lads.


----------



## Gundini (25 February 2009)

jersey10 said:


> yeah apparently aggression pays off, tends not to work when you go all in over the top of Gundini and hes got AK with a K on the board. you suckered me in with that bet i thought it was a too strong bet for you to have hit on the flop.  I thought you were just being the big stack bully




Talking about tough guys, we have a couple of well respected posters joining us next week, should throw a dead cat amongst the pigeons! 

PS: Peter, fantastic! You are the new live eye... Cheers


----------



## jersey10 (25 February 2009)

Gundini said:


> Talking about tough guys, we have a couple of well respected posters joining us next week, should throw a dead cat amongst the pigeons!
> 
> PS: Peter, fantastic! You are the new live eye... Cheers




who?  I suspect MRC will have a pop


----------



## Stan 101 (25 February 2009)

I'm all in that it's JoeBlow...

cheers,


----------



## spooly74 (25 February 2009)

Congrats Gundini, enjoyed the game.

Maybe get a few more on the sidelines in next week.

Cheers lads.


----------



## spooly74 (25 February 2009)

Stan 101 said:


> I'm all in that it's JoeBlow...
> 
> cheers,




Surely you'll wait for the river :


----------



## Gundini (25 February 2009)

spooly74 said:


> Surely you'll wait for the river :




ROFLMAO... 

Thanks for the congrats guys, had lots of fun, got a bit lucky:

but next week is going to be something! 

A couple of huge names, Gladiators!

Not Russell Crow, but are sure to come packed with a punch!


----------



## jersey10 (25 February 2009)

So from now on its Tuesday and Wednesday night is that correct?


----------



## Gundini (25 February 2009)

jersey10 said:


> So from now on its Tuesday and Wednesday night is that correct?




Yes mate, I have already registered for Tuesday.

I think they still have the time wrong for Wednesday, but I will sort it mid week. 

What I'm wondering though is:

If a player registers, but not at the table at start time, do we have to wait while their time expires every hand?

I don't know how to solve this one...

PS: Don't really want to make it Turbo, it was like turbo tonight wasn't it?


----------



## jersey10 (25 February 2009)

Gundini said:


> Yes mate, I have already registered for Tuesday.
> 
> I think they still have the time wrong for Wednesday, but I will sort it mid week.
> 
> ...




no they will get the time limit on the first hand they miss, then they will be sat out and automatically folded until they click on i'm back but they will still get charged the blinds when it gets around to them.


it was 10 minute blinds tonight which is quickish but don't think they classed it as a turbo table.  on pokerroom turbo tables the blinds go up every 3 min.


----------



## Gundini (25 February 2009)

Cool, no dramas then... 

Looking forward to having a few tables on the run, you will start to look forward to catching up with the big stars and busting their arsss!


----------



## Gundini (25 February 2009)

Stan 101 said:


> I'm all in that it's JoeBlow...
> 
> cheers,




Joe was kind enough to allow us to make this happen!

He is a Life Member, and has been invited accordingly...

Who know, he may just turn up!


----------



## xyzedarteerf (25 February 2009)

jersey10 said:


> what's the difference?




well fun is well let me show it to you.


----------



## Gundini (25 February 2009)

xyzedarteerf said:


> well fun is well let me show it to you.




OMG.... 

That video is a shocker! 

Wasn't it you that posted that biggest hand video?

That was brilliant!

55 v 66 and 56 comes and another 5 comes..... nirvana


----------



## Shrewd Crude (27 February 2009)

hey ASF'ers....
so what do we have planned for next Wednesday on Poker stars?

.^sc


----------



## MRC & Co (27 February 2009)

Shrewd Crude said:


> hey ASF'ers....
> so what do we have planned for next Wednesday on Poker stars?
> 
> .^sc




Yeh, I'll have a crack if one goes down on Poker Stars.


----------



## spooly74 (27 February 2009)

MRC & Co said:


> Yeh, I'll have a crack if one goes down on Poker Stars.




Why not on Full Tilt?
It was a really good game during the week, and it could do with a few extra players.


ps Gundini, you'll have to work on your ROI


----------



## Gundini (27 February 2009)

Yes I agree spooly, bit sad those stats 

Looks like you will be odds on fav for next Tuesday!


----------



## Gundini (3 March 2009)

Are you ready to rumble!

Tuesday Night Poker starts at 8pm AEST tonight on Full Tilt!

A few have already registered and we are hoping to get a full table...

PM me for the password 

Cheers Gudini...


----------



## jersey10 (3 March 2009)

Gundini said:


> Are you ready to rumble!
> 
> Tuesday Night Poker starts at 8pm AEST tonight on Full Tilt!
> 
> ...




Lucky you posted this, i completely forgot.  Revenge is on the agenda tonight


----------



## Gundini (3 March 2009)




----------



## MRC & Co (3 March 2009)

Is tomorrow night poker stars or the other one?  If poker stars, I will be there.

If not, I'll have to wait till nxt tues night.


----------



## Gundini (3 March 2009)

MRC & Co said:


> Is tomorrow night poker stars or the other one?  If poker stars, I will be there.
> 
> If not, I'll have to wait till nxt tues night.




I don't know about Poker Stars MRC, has somebody set up a game?

As far as I know, there is a game every Tuesday and Wednesday on Fult Tilt.

You are invited, as long as you are not too good that is...


----------



## Gundini (3 March 2009)

peter2

Where are you?

Who's gunna do the commentary tonight, you were great last week!

Or are you going to be a Devil and play...


----------



## Stan 101 (3 March 2009)

Well I'm first back to the bar. I accidently closed the tourney down as I left guys.

All the best with the game..

yours impulsively,


----------



## Gundini (3 March 2009)

You so look different on the poker Stan 101, 

you said that is how you look in real life: 

What do you mean by that, your Poker avatar or ASF?


----------



## spooly74 (3 March 2009)

Stan 101 said:


> Well I'm first back to the bar. I accidently closed the tourney down as I left guys.
> 
> All the best with the game..
> 
> yours impulsively,




You didn't miss much.

We played fairly staedy for about 5 mins, then _The Gun_ finished the rest in about 8 hands. 

Nice work. :mexico:


----------



## Gundini (3 March 2009)

Hey spooly played good, no luck that's all, in fact everyone played well!

A very good team...

Who's is for tomorrow?


----------



## Stan 101 (3 March 2009)

Gund, my ASF avatar is a likeness of me, apparently. I had it made for me by a friend.

I'm in for tomorrow. I laid down the wrong hands today and played some average ones. At least I know who bluffs now LOL


cheers lads.


----------



## peter2 (3 March 2009)

Tues March 3: 5 players

The night started steadily as the chips circulated around the table. Stan 101/Gundini assumed the early lead while the others tried not to do something silly. You have to play what you get and Stan 101 unexpectedly lost his all-in and departed early. There were numerous exchanges between Jersey and Gundini with "The Gun" outlasting Jersey. Once in the chip lead, Gundini was in control. He was relentless in his pursuit of the "newbies". No limit hold'em is not a sentimental game. Hold'em and crush'em is the mantra. Congrats again to Gundini for his play. (Drawing straights to get rid of the competition is not nice.)
See you again guys.


----------



## Stan 101 (3 March 2009)

Great report, Peter. 

Yes, it looks like the "Gun" has done his homework on us.

It'll be great to play again and maybe we might get a few more starters.


cheers,


----------



## Gundini (3 March 2009)

Nice report again peter2, but it wasn't one way traffic... 

There are plenty of quality players here, I just lucked out with a couple of nice hands!

The tide comes in, and it goes out...

I really enjoyed the game though guys, thank you 

Gee, I'm up $15 after knocking out the cream d la cream of poker.

Gotta be happy with that!


----------



## jersey10 (3 March 2009)

Gundini said:


> Nice report again peter2, but it wasn't one way traffic...
> 
> There are plenty of quality players here, I just lucked out with a couple of nice hands!
> 
> ...




well done Gundini, thats 2 wins from 2 starts isn't it?  Looking forward to tomorrow night.


----------



## Gundini (3 March 2009)

jersey10 said:


> well done Gundini, thats 2 wins from 2 starts isn't it?  Looking forward to tomorrow night.




A bit of fun this is, that's all... 

Can't wait for tomorrow night!


----------



## MRC & Co (3 March 2009)

Gundini said:


> As far as I know, there is a game every Tuesday and Wednesday on Fult Tilt.
> 
> You are invited, as long as you are not too good that is...




How do you guys play a tourney on fult tilt and poker stars both on Tuesday nite?  Different times I guess.......

Na, I'm sure you guys will handle me, but I will be there next Tuesday to give it a shot!  

Oh and good work Gundini, looks like your the head to hunt on the table!


----------



## Gundini (3 March 2009)

MRC & Co said:


> How do you guys play a tourney on fult tilt and poker stars both on Tuesday nite?  Different times I guess.......
> 
> Na, I'm sure you guys will handle me, but I will be there next Tuesday to give it a shot!
> 
> Oh and good work Gundini, looks like your the head to hunt on the table!




Is there a game on Poker Stars?

Nobody has posted anything


----------



## MRC & Co (3 March 2009)

Ah, I thought it was last night..........guess I was mistaken.......


----------



## MRC & Co (3 March 2009)

Gundini said:


> Are you ready to rumble!
> 
> Tuesday Night Poker starts at 8pm AEST tonight




Ah, here is where I was mistaken.

Must have skim read and seen 'poker starts' and read it as 'poker stars' followed by the time.


----------



## Gundini (3 March 2009)

MRC & Co said:


> Ah, I thought it was last night..........guess I was mistaken.......




There is a game on tomorrow night MRC... And I am due for an off night.

Come and ply your wares there....

But beware!

There are some scores to be settled..


----------



## Gundini (4 March 2009)

Ok guys, anyone up for a game?

Starts 8pm AEST

Should be a great game, and hopefully there will be a new winner!

Any takers?

PM me for the password...


----------



## Gundini (4 March 2009)

I really can't believe there are only 4 of us for Wednesday Night Poker!

I thought we all liked the challenge?

Anyway, standby by for the reports, it's going to be a hot game!


----------



## MRC & Co (4 March 2009)

Yeh, think someone said it earlier, you would prob get more at Poker Stars.

Largesse said it perfectly, CBF signing upto a new platform and depositing funds.  Got enough accounts for trading etc opened up over the net, rather limit them.


----------



## Gundini (4 March 2009)

MRC & Co said:


> Yeh, think someone said it earlier, you would prob get more at Poker Stars.
> 
> Largesse said it perfectly, CBF signing upto a new platform and depositing funds.  Got enough accounts for trading etc opened up over the net, rather limit them.




Is there a game on Poker Stars MRC?


----------



## jersey10 (4 March 2009)

Gundini said:


> I really can't believe there are only 4 of us for Wednesday Night Poker!
> 
> I thought we all liked the challenge?
> 
> Anyway, standby by for the reports, it's going to be a hot game!




i'll be there, just showing up fashionably late


----------



## Stan 101 (4 March 2009)

Gundini said:


> I thought we all liked the challenge?




I don't know about that. I'm just a sucker for punishment:


----------



## peter2 (4 March 2009)

Wed March 3.  Wow. It's all over for me in 5 min.

Lesson: Don't let them draw another card when holding a good hand (AA) that can be beaten. 

Saquar second exit. Dunno what happened as I was steaming on the sidelines. Oh no! Jersey went all in with Gundini who outlasted him with 10s. Cautious start to the heads up action, "The Gun" holds a slight chip advantage, which he increases slowly. Lombardino wins a medium pot and is now slightly ahead. Gundini is increasing his aggression and L is valiantly holding on. Wow L goes all in with a set of J and G calls with Qs. L wins the pot and now has a 5/1 chip lead.

He has done it, Lombardino wins.


----------



## jersey10 (4 March 2009)

A few loose calls there in heads up Gundini


----------



## Gundini (4 March 2009)

Good win Lombardino, smash up to be honest....

Those J's just were too good!

Hope we get some more starters next week, great team, but too short...

Thanks for the update peter2, you are the reporter extrodinaire....


----------



## cuttlefish (5 March 2009)

I'll try to be there next week - had social commitments this week so missed out - but will be ready to donate my $5 to the winners pot next week.


----------



## Shrewd Crude (6 March 2009)

> mrc-Yeh, think someone said it earlier, you would prob get more at Poker Stars.




yup....
I would like to play on ps...
but as it seems we really dont have the numbers, its not looking like this will take off...
oh well.... it was worth a try....

.^sc


----------



## jersey10 (6 March 2009)

Shrewd Crude said:


> yup....
> I would like to play on ps...
> but as it seems we really dont have the numbers, its not looking like this will take off...
> oh well.... it was worth a try....
> ...




It already has taken off! We have a table of 5 two nights per week which is great.  As time goes on more members of ASF who are interested in playing or learning poker will join up and play.  Gundini only organised it last week and we have 5 regulars.  Lets see how many numbers we have in a months time.  Hopefully we will be around 20 by then but if it is still the same 5 we will have built up a good rivalry and also learn how each other play making the games very interesting.
FWIW, i think the Full Tilt platform is better to play on than PokerStars.


----------



## Shrewd Crude (7 March 2009)

poker stars....
I wasnt thinking of organising anything in particular...
perhaps anyone interested in a heads up game of pot limit omaha post here or PM...
perhaps we could meet up this afternoon (saturday) in the sit and go area at a certain time for a game of texas or something...
let me know if theres any interest

.^sc


----------



## cuttlefish (9 March 2009)

I registered on the poker stars site this arvo - talk about a cr*p user interface ... I thought full tilt was bad but this is worse.   What century are we in when the most popular poker site has graphics that are flat out rivalling the first version of pong.


----------



## spooly74 (9 March 2009)

cuttlefish said:


> I registered on the poker stars site this arvo - talk about a cr*p user interface ... I thought full tilt was bad but this is worse.   What century are we in when the most popular poker site has graphics that are flat out rivalling the first version of pong.






Don't think it's that bad, but I'll modify the settings to a simple user interface anyway because I find the avatars and backgrounds a distraction over time.

No avatars, racecourse, classic cards


----------



## Stan 101 (9 March 2009)

PS is only in a 4:3 format. That's a real pain for me.

I do like the stats better on PS, though


----------



## Dalen (9 March 2009)

Been watching this thread for a little while, waiting to see which client you guys were going to settle on.  Would be a shame to see the playerbase split between the two.  If there's always going to be at least 5 on Full Tilt, I might have a look this week.  Been mucking around on PKR, and yeah, the clients don't really compare tbh   You do need a "silver membership" to hold private tourneys there though, so that might not be viable.


----------



## Gundini (9 March 2009)

Don't forget the Aussie Stock Forums tourney starts at 8pm (Sydney Time)tomorrow and Wednesday nights.

Once you have your Full Tilt account and software go to:

Tournaments/ Private/ scroll down to March 10 at 0400 in the $5 + .50c section.

Dalen, you are welcome to come and join us mate!

There seems to be some confussion over which platform to join, Poker Stars or Full Tilt. 

We have already had 3 games on Full Tilt, and a few laughs as well. The games have been lasting about an hour and a half. 

All the games had 5 players and it would be good to get at least 9 this week.

PM me for the password...

See you there, cheers Gundini (Green Fish)


----------



## potato (10 March 2009)

according to my clock the tourny starts at 7pm sydney time!


----------



## Gundini (10 March 2009)

potato said:


> according to my clock the tourny starts at 7pm sydney time!




You are correct potato:

Daylight Saving Time
in USA & Canada starts:
Sunday 8 March 2009

So the tourney kicks off at 7pm (Sydney) 6pm (Brisbane)

It is still 0400 on Full Tilt.

I could email them and change it, but too late for tonight...

Does the earlier start bother anyone?

7pm Sydney time is still good for me.


----------



## potato (10 March 2009)

7 pm is good, the earlier the better for me


----------



## cuttlefish (10 March 2009)

Well I'm registered pretty much everywhere now and have gotten used to the different user interfaces ... but can't make it again tonight unfortunately got another commitment - hopefully about tomorrow.


----------



## Gundini (10 March 2009)

Hey Jersey are you joining us tonight mate? Stan 101?

Don't forget starts an hour early 7pm Sydney...


----------



## jersey10 (10 March 2009)

Gundini said:


> Hey Jersey are you joining us tonight mate? Stan 101?
> 
> Don't forget starts an hour early 7pm Sydney...




i'll be there to let you bully more of my hard-earned off me


----------



## Gundini (10 March 2009)

You don't have to worry about that.

My wheels fell off last week, lost all confidence now


----------



## Stan 101 (10 March 2009)

Sorry about tonight. Got home just before 7pm. Didn't realise it had come forward 1 hour.

See you all tomorrow.

cheers,


----------



## Gundini (10 March 2009)

No worries mate, had 6 tonight... 

I will leave it to Peter to run the tail of the tape, but all I can say if someone tell you to go "all in" with the ladies, slap em'... lol


----------



## peter2 (10 March 2009)

Really looking forward to the 8pm matchup and look what happened. They start an hour earlier, bloody Yanks. Browsing ASF before the big event (I don't get out much) I noticed the earlier start and when I joined the table there were two players gone and my starting stack less than half remained. 

6 players tonight, (were there women playing?) and by the time I joined things were pretty even with the three chip leaders. Chips went around the table, not many staying with me. In the end the cards (flushes, straights) stayed with Bhutos and were played flawlessly to outlast all remaining players one by one. 

Congrats Bhutos.


----------



## Gundini (10 March 2009)

Yes bhutos run hard, done good! Looked gone at one stage, but landed a few hands, then pocket K's to smash Gundini's Q's with only J's on the table. 

But Poka was pretty handy at times, and a bit unlucky near the end. Poka had a fan club on the sideline early, but I think they split to take the heat off him.

Jersey came out very aggressive but missed a few hands, then gone!

Peter lost a few chips early and struggled to recover, but to his credit hung in their to finish third. 

Lombardino was first out I think, and was solid without luck!

Don't forget, a 7pm start tomorrow, not sure if that is good with Stan 101, but we will see what happens!

Until then, cheers Gundini


----------



## bhutos (10 March 2009)

Bad beat on that last hand, his J's should have had my 4's.. Didn't even realise I took it with a flush, was too busy typing a message... Was good fun though, was almost out two thirds in...


----------



## Gundini (11 March 2009)

A good game last night with 6 of the best battling each other to oblivion.

So far there has been 3 different winners over 4 games.

Who will be the 5th?

Only 3 registered for tonights game, Jersey usually checks in at under one minute to game start, bhutos cleaned up last night and is sure to back up with confidence. Potato will be back for another shot along with peter who is due for a bit of luck, and cuttlefish might make the 8.

Don't forget 7pm Sydney time, should be a bottler!

See you there


----------



## BentRod (11 March 2009)

Take it easy on me fellas:


----------



## Gundini (11 March 2009)

BentRod said:


> Take it easy on me fellas:




Hey Bent, don't know about that...

bhutos came on his first night and kicked the crap out of us!

Revenge is sweet an near....

I forgot, MrPoka is a self confesed poker junkie, he should be there tonight.

Might be our first full table 

Welcome aboard BentRodZ


----------



## Gundini (11 March 2009)

Last night we had an issue with the prizes changing mid game...

It turns out: we had 5 players registered, so the payout was 

1st-$12.50
2nd- $7.50
3rd-  $5.00

But, we had a late registration which brought us to 6 players, payout:

1st-$24.00 + $2 Tourney entry
2nd- $4.00
Rest-Zip

Tonight we are already at 6 players and I saw it change...

Not sure what will happen when our tourney goes to a couple of tables but we are bound to find out soon!

Hope that clears things up, cheers


----------



## BentRod (11 March 2009)

Quick update:

Stan 101 out after he was crippled when Cuttlefish(strummin) filled up when two Aces came on the flop


----------



## spooly74 (11 March 2009)

The Gun went out in a beauty


----------



## BentRod (11 March 2009)

Another update, looks like I will be heading off to join the others shortly


----------



## jersey10 (11 March 2009)

forgot all about it tonight.  Managed to log on when there were 3 still in at about 8:15EDT but couldn't register that late which is probably fair enough considering 4 people were already out.

Gundini do you know how late after the start you can arrive and still take your seat at the table?


----------



## Gundini (11 March 2009)

jersey10 said:


> Gundini do you know how late after the start you can arrive and still take your seat at the table?




Don't know, but will find out.

Awesome game tonight, wait for peters report!

Spooly and MrPoka heads up. and genuine test of fitness!


----------



## BentRod (11 March 2009)

Thanks for the game All.

I was rudely interrupted half way through when a mate dropped past so missed most of the good hands.

See ya next week!

And WD to Spooly74.


----------



## Gundini (11 March 2009)

No one else here, still licking there wounds from a tough night!

Started off solid with 7 players.

A fantastic battle with some very strong players. peter took a nice lead early, and seemed to bet more after the flop being well stacked. MrPoka, BentRod and Lombardini were always handy, Stan 101 droped out early.

Gundini got hit early with a bad beat and struggled to recover. He then got slammed dunked by MrPoka! gg. Potato come unstuck somewhere along the line, so there was onther 3 left.

peter ran hard, but got knocked out in a tough one, and the heads up turned to a bare fist fight!

Lombardino got the upper hand. It was nigh night for MrPoka.

But Poka fought back, seeing the big carrot dangling in the distance!

At the end of the day, Lombardino was having none of it.... He closed it out in style!

Congrats Lombardino, your second win I believe, and equaling the long standing all time record posted by Gundini of 2 wins in a row way back last week! 

I think there is enough interest now that we will probably have 2 tables next Tuesday/Wednesday.

Thoroughly enjoyed tonight, great game and nice people, thanks guys.


----------



## peter2 (11 March 2009)

I think you have 10min to register late. When this closes the table goes into the finals format.

7 players tonight. Tonights upstanding ovation goes to Spooly who ended an epic heads up match with MrPoka. MrPoka started the heads up with a comanding chip lead, Spooly conserved his chips and hung on to the rampaging MrPoka with the big stack. Then Spooly struck out with some aggression of his own and took some of the chips. Another hand, another big battle with Spooly being victorious and taking the chip lead convincingly. Spooly went all in with A6 and was called by MrPoka holding 66. The turn brought an Ace and the river another. The table was turned on its ear, the peanut gallery were shoked. Spooly managed to keep the gnawing MrPoka for a while then the unexpected happened and MrPoka was back on top. The lead changed often as the blinds were exchanged. It looks like MrPoka was going to outlast Spooly but another twist and a brave call by Spooly holding very little forced the issue and he outdrew MrPoka to win.

Spooly, I believe if you unregister from the "prize" tournament entry you will get the dollar amount credited back to your account.

The 8pm start is better for me.

[Sorry for the late commentary. The FSTE is going nuts for me.]


----------



## Gundini (11 March 2009)

peter2 said:


> I think you have 10min to register late. When this closes the table goes into the finals format.
> 
> 
> The 8pm start is better for me.




Nice report peter thanks!

Maybe we have a 6pm tourney and a 8pm tourney on both nights... 

Once numbers build up you don't have to make every tourney....

Then, once a month we have a super tourney just for the winners! To be in this one you had to win one tourney in the month.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## jersey10 (11 March 2009)

i would wait until we have serious numbers (40+) before expanding. I think one game each night is the max for now otherwise the games will be diluted and we may end up with 4 games of 3 players.


----------



## Gundini (11 March 2009)

Yes, agree!

Just acting on a request...


----------



## jersey10 (11 March 2009)

Gundini said:


> Yes, agree!
> 
> Just acting on a request...




maybe we could change one of the nights to 8pm and keep one at 6pm?  Or if everyone prefers 8pm change both to 8pm.  I will make either time so doesn't worry me, but i probably would prefer 8pm start.


----------



## potato (11 March 2009)

yea that was an epic well done to spooly!
he was jsut too tuff! 
i prefer earlier tournys like at 4pm would be the best time for me. i will make every game at that time. maybe every1 can suggest a time and we can see which works out best for the majority.
lookin forward to the next one


----------



## cuttlefish (12 March 2009)

Can everyone play like this next week please ...    

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-U5zo4X1QNY


----------



## jersey10 (12 March 2009)

cuttlefish said:


> Can everyone play like this next week please ...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-U5zo4X1QNY




that has to be a setup. is it the first hand of the final table? Kara Scott is a good player no way she would push with KQ suited after everyone is all in


----------



## jersey10 (12 March 2009)

cuttlefish said:


> Can everyone play like this next week please ...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-U5zo4X1QNY




P.S.  it is so much better watching the chicks play, there are some hot women that play poker


----------



## Gundini (15 March 2009)

Hey guys and gals, 

don't forget Poker is on again this week starting Tuesday and Wednesday @ 7pm (Sydney Time)

Last week we had 2 new winners, and a good mix of crew!

This week we should have our first full table! Once we have multi tables it will sure be a great couple of nights for us ASFers...

Come and join us!


----------



## potato (17 March 2009)

whos playing poker tonite? il be there!!


----------



## Gundini (17 March 2009)

potato said:


> whos playing poker tonite? il be there!!




You and me mate, probably Jersey... I saw bhutos post earlier, he might be back to take our money again.

I left it at the same time for now until we see what suits everyone best.

See you there!


----------



## Gundini (17 March 2009)

Good onya Stan 101, you must be due for a good run of cards tonight, you haven't had the best of luck lately....

You can have my $$$


----------



## BentRod (17 March 2009)

Bah.

I totally Forgot


----------



## Gundini (17 March 2009)

It's all good BR, on again tomorrow night!

Tonight was a small field of 4 hardened Poker sharks.

Gundini got a bit cheeky and was the first one out. Everyone had a solid smattering of nice cards tonight, so the action started early!

MrPoka bided his time and played the right hands. 

Thought jersey played well tonight, seemed more aggressive after the flop than usual, and was a bit unlucky at the death against the chip leader, going down with a lesser pair.

Stan 101 and MrPoka took over the reins, but short lived was their battle when Stan 101 got done with a pair of 10s.... MrPoka nutted a full house and that was the end of preceedings!

Well done MrPoka, that is 2 from 2 attempts, equalling the all time, long standing(few weeks) record held by Gundini the choker, one of the greatest players of all time, until he met the might of the ASF!

Stop you in your tracks they do.... Thanks for another good night guys, see you tomorrow at 7... 

Cheers Gundini


----------



## Stan 101 (17 March 2009)

would you believ those pocket 10s were my best hand all game LOL..

Well done, lads. See you tomorrow.


----------



## BentRod (17 March 2009)

Thanks for the update Gundi.

I should be there Tomorrow night.

Maybe we should look at doing two per night??


----------



## Gundini (17 March 2009)

BentRod said:


> Maybe we should look at doing two per night??




We need more numbers before we can move to 2 games.

Once we have more than one full table per night, the length of the game will increase, hopefully to 2 hours for the ones who can survive! 

Still chipping around at the edges, honestly thought there would be more interest because it is a lot of fun. I get a few butterflies before the start, call me old fashion!

Nearly had a tear in my eye when MrPoka shot me with a canon around hand 30 or so.  These Poker recessions are a shocker!

That's it! No more Mr nice guy


----------



## BentRod (17 March 2009)

Gundi....who is mrpoka?

I take it he is a poster on here??


----------



## potato (17 March 2009)

haha yeh it was good fun!
ive only won one tourny. came 2nd in the others.
i dont think i can make it tomoz, maybe il see u guys next week tho!


----------



## potato (17 March 2009)

im mrpoka


----------



## BentRod (17 March 2009)

potato said:


> im mrpoka




haha....sorry mate, had no idea.


----------



## Gundini (17 March 2009)

BentRod said:


> Gundi....who is mrpoka?
> 
> I take it he is a poster on here??




He has to be, think he goes by a different name on ASF. 

Everyone has to PM me to get the password, hence an ASF memeber.

You could circumvent this security proceedure by getting the password off a mate, but hey mates of ASFer are welcome within reason, just like to keep it in the family so to speak. 

Either way, next time, "he's going down!"


----------



## Gundini (17 March 2009)

Like a bag of spuds!


----------



## BentRod (17 March 2009)

> Either way, next time, "he's going down!"




Yeah, will have to wait till next week to take spuds money though.

You can take mine tomorrow night  mate.

Seeya then.


----------



## cuttlefish (18 March 2009)

got people visiting so can't make it to either night again this week - keen to have another go when I can though.


----------



## Gundini (18 March 2009)

cuttlefish said:


> got people visiting so can't make it to either night again this week - keen to have another go when I can though.




Don't worry cuttlefish, we will have you finished by 7.15 lol...


----------



## Stan 101 (18 March 2009)

Well done, lads...Some nice rivers came out tonight. It was good to watch..

See you all next week


----------



## jersey10 (18 March 2009)

anyone interested in a cash game?  playing 5c / 10 c blind cash game max buy in $10?


----------



## Stan 101 (18 March 2009)

Maybe next week if we can get a few people. Work to do now..

cheers,


----------



## cuttlefish (18 March 2009)

Gundini said:


> Don't worry cuttlefish, we will have you finished by 7.15 lol...




bring it oooonnnnnn


----------



## Ageo (19 March 2009)

jersey10 said:


> anyone interested in a cash game?  playing 5c / 10 c blind cash game max buy in $10?




If its on pokerstars then yeh


----------



## Shrewd Crude (20 March 2009)

hey ageo,
I will organise a tornament on Poker Starts during the week...
a 5 dollar buy in...
If I get interest from 3 people then I will proceed..
I cant make Thursday night...
Otherwise im flexible so post your preferred nights...
Wednesday?

.^sc


----------



## potato (21 March 2009)

i can make it if its b4 5 pm


----------



## Ageo (22 March 2009)

How about Tuesday night???


----------



## Shrewd Crude (22 March 2009)

hey ageo...
Tuesday night sounds good but that then puts potato out...
It probably has to be at night time Potato to give others time to get home from work etc.....


well Aego, 
going on posters responses to date, its going to be a heads up unless others come forward...

.^sc


----------



## jersey10 (22 March 2009)

Shrewd Crude said:


> hey ageo,
> I will organise a tornament on Poker Starts during the week...
> a 5 dollar buy in...
> If I get interest from 3 people then I will proceed..
> ...




why don't you guys download full tilt and play that on Tuesday nights and Wednesday nights with the group of us that have played for the last 3 weeks? It is a better platform to play on as well IMO


----------



## Stan 101 (22 March 2009)

Guys, I may make tuesday night but I'll be in transit on wednesday. You'll have to find another bunny this week LOL

cheers,


----------



## Ageo (22 March 2009)

Shrewd best off going to full tilt then as majority of members are playing there.


----------



## Shrewd Crude (23 March 2009)

thats ok...
I think I will leave it and give FT a chance to take off...
peace...

.^sc


----------



## Stan 101 (24 March 2009)

Come on you lot. We need some signups for tonight's game!!


cheers,


----------



## Gundini (24 March 2009)

Stan 101 said:


> Come on you lot. We need some signups for tonight's game!!
> 
> 
> cheers,




I'll be there mate, got my $5 out of the wallet and have already written your name on it Stan 101


----------



## spooly74 (24 March 2009)

Gundini said:


> I'll be there mate, got my $5 out of the wallet and have already written your name on it Stan 101




Cheers, I'll have both.

Any other bravehearts out there think they got the mustard? :


----------



## Gundini (24 March 2009)

spooly74 said:


> Cheers, I'll have both.
> 
> Any other bravehearts out there think they got the mustard? :




You can understand their fear mate, let's face it, we are all WSOP status...

Is this game televised?


----------



## potato (24 March 2009)

cant make it this week guys!


----------



## cuttlefish (24 March 2009)

I couldn't find the tournament - did it start at 8pm or 7pm?  (was looking for it just before 8pm).


----------



## Gundini (24 March 2009)

cuttlefish said:


> I couldn't find the tournament - did it start at 8pm or 7pm?  (was looking for it just before 8pm).




Sorry cuttle but it was a 7pm Sydney time start....

peter mixed his agro tonight and looked very on top of things. Stan 101 also looked sharp tonight, had a decent stack mid game and definately threatened. Lombardi struggled to get the cards tonight. 

Gundini looked at another exit early in the game, but pulled of a few random steals to stay in the game at break: 

BREAK: (take a slash, and fill up the esky!)

Still tight in the second half, only one gone I think and the short stacks came out fighting! The money changed hands a few times until peter took a stand!

Wham Bamb- and slam dunk the try hards, and then there were 2!

Gundini refused to have anything to do with the shenanegance (sorry spelling) and knuckled down to the task of obliterating peter... Having a good chip advantage seamed a bit one sided, but stranger things have happened in poker!

In the end the gun hit AA pre flop! peter hit A8 I think... gun raised and pete went all in! It was a nice raise, but ole mate pete met the maker here.

And gun went on to win the new world record of three wins on ASF, and retain his title of "the greatest poker player in the world" (or any other big place)


----------



## Gundini (24 March 2009)

Anyway, how did you guys go on Poker Stars? Did you get a game happening?


----------



## Gundini (24 March 2009)

So why don't you guys come over to Full Tilt?

No big deal, but we are set up here....

We are going to invite our bestest mates for next week! It is a break of protocol sure, but, mates are mates..... and they are welcome here....

Bring it on!


----------



## BentRod (25 March 2009)

Forgot again Gundi

Sorry mate....should be there Tomorrow.

As for the guys on Pokerstars....I don't get it either

Took me all of 4 minutes to be signed up and 100 bux in the account. 

If MRC and Ageo etc joined we might get a full table.

PS..well done on the win!


----------



## peter2 (25 March 2009)

"Well done on the win". All he did was steal our blinds all night to build up a chip lead and then waited for us to make mistakes. 

Hmm... sounds like a good strategy, Gundini. 

I have recently started playing online no-limit holdem poker (as you know) and I LIKE IT. 

I want to play better and know that I am improving. So how do you quantify your poker playing edge? 
I am documenting all my cash table sessions (not tournaments) to establish the normal performance stats, W%, AW, AL.
eg. 11 sessions (0.01/0.02; $2 max buy in) W% = 64%, AW = 117%, AL = 88% Edge = 43%

11 sessions is too small a sample size but I will continue and see what the numbers are after 20 sessions. If my edge is still positive I was thinking about moving up to the next table size (0.02/0.05; $5 max buy in). I will continue progressing so long as my edge is positive. Another money mgt restriction will be to limit my buy ins to <5% of poker capital. If my edge remains positive I will move to the next biggest table. In this way I will find my level of incompetence. This would be the table with stakes that I can't be profitable.

Does this seem a reasonable course of action? Not the bit about trying to lose my money. Its about playing with better players and finding my  weakness's.
What is a good player's edge in no-limit holdem?


----------



## Sean K (25 March 2009)

Wish this worked in my time zone.


----------



## Gundini (25 March 2009)

peter2 said:


> Does this seem a reasonable course of action? Not the bit about trying to lose my money. Its about playing with better players and finding my  weakness's.
> What is a good player's edge in no-limit holdem?




I think your strategy sounds solid pete. The higher the stakes, the better the players and the more experience you need to compete on level terms.

The good players edge are many. To be able to put a player on specific hole cards, knowing when you have the best possible hand, being aware of your position irrespective of cards, choosing the right times to bluff, having the patience to wait for the right hand, being wary of chip stacks, mixing it up so you become less predictable, and being able to quickly assess player habits.

You could go on forever, but essentially being aware of your position at the table is key. Knowing when to move in, when to sit back, changing tactics along the way to achieve your ultimate goal. To win!

I am a very ordinary player, what's known as a Green Fish. 

The good thing about poker is you don't have to remain a green fish all your life. As your experience increases, and you tighten up aspects of your play, you can become less predictable. Concerntrating on your weakness's and learning from your mistakes all make for a better player.

There is so much to learn, and so little time!

Personally, I have set a goal of becoming consistantly competitive, something that may take a lifetime to achieve. Will definately be having a bit of fun along the way!


----------



## BentRod (25 March 2009)

cuttlefish said:


> I couldn't find the tournament - did it start at 8pm or 7pm?  (was looking for it just before 8pm).




starts in 35 mins from the time on this post.

See you in there chaps.


----------



## Gundini (25 March 2009)

cuttlefish said:


> I couldn't find the tournament - did it start at 8pm or 7pm?  (was looking for it just before 8pm).




Hi cuttlefish,

the tournament starts at 7pm but will be listed as 0400 in the private section.

Cheers Gundini...

Sorry Bent, you beat me to it. Take it easy on me tonight mate...


----------



## Dowdy (25 March 2009)

Gundini said:


> I think your strategy sounds solid pete. The higher the stakes, the better the players and the more experience you need to compete on level terms.
> 
> The good players edge are many. To be able to put a player on specific hole cards, knowing when you have the best possible hand, being aware of your position irrespective of cards, choosing the right times to bluff, having the patience to wait for the right hand, being wary of chip stacks, mixing it up so you become less predictable, and being able to quickly assess player habits.
> 
> ...




you don't know how good of a player you are until you play with real people, not online.


----------



## BentRod (25 March 2009)

Dowdy said:


> you don't know how good of a player you are until you play with real people, not online.






There are plenty of online pros who make millions and don't even bother playing live.

Durrr used to turn over 1000 hands/hour


----------



## Gundini (25 March 2009)

Dowdy said:


> you don't know how good of a player you are until you play with real people, not online.




Playing real people is alot easier than online, where the avatar has no expression to help you with tells!

I've played a couple of times at the Casino, and around 50 times at pubs for free. This has taught me I am a very average player. 

There is pretty well an easy $5 up for grabs now!


----------



## spooly74 (25 March 2009)

A beauty tonight from BentRodZ that you don't see to often. 

Two left now, Jersey and Bent.


----------



## Gundini (25 March 2009)

I love the screenshots spooly, how do you do that?

PM me if you don't want to go off topic, but I'm sure others would like to know too!


----------



## Dowdy (25 March 2009)

Gundini said:


> Playing real people is alot easier than online, where the avatar has no expression to help you with tells!
> 
> I've played a couple of times at the Casino, and around 50 times at pubs for free. This has taught me I am a very average player.
> 
> There is pretty well an easy $5 up for grabs now!




Where do i play with you guys?


----------



## BentRod (25 March 2009)

> you don't see to often.




Yeah was a nice hand

I haven't had a straight flush for ages.

Was a great game tonight, man Jersey you are tough!!


----------



## BentRod (25 March 2009)

Dowdy said:


> Where do i play with you guys?




Fulltilt

See page one on this thread


----------



## BentRod (25 March 2009)

Gundini said:


> I love the screenshots spooly, how do you do that?
> 
> PM me if you don't want to go off topic, but I'm sure others would like to know too!




Gundi,
        When your playing a game you can click "last hand" in the top left.

That will bring up the hand history window and you can use the controls in top right to flick through the hands.

Then just take a screenshot and paste it into an image editing proggy.


----------



## Gundini (25 March 2009)

Dowdy said:


> Where do i play with you guys?




Mate google fult tilt and download the software.

Put some money in your account.

PM me for a password.

Register for the game go to: Tournaments/Private

You will see Aussie Stock Forum there.

See you next Tuesday and Wednesday at 7pm Sydney time.

It will appear as 0400 on our game in the $5 section.

Excellent win by BR tonight. Well done mate!

J not to be forgotten, he looked the winner at the 100.

More soon.


----------



## jersey10 (25 March 2009)

peter2 said:


> "Well done on the win". All he did was steal our blinds all night to build up a chip lead and then waited for us to make mistakes.
> 
> Hmm... sounds like a good strategy, Gundini.
> 
> ...




I think record keeping is the smartest way of going about it if you enjoy poker and want to get serious about making money out of it.

A player's edge in poker can come in many different forms, many are similar to trading e.g. understanding how the people you play against bet.  It is amazing how the principles of trading have helped me in developing a system for poker.

I am doing something similar to you in real cash games ($100 / $250) at the casino. 
My stats so far are:
sessions: 18
wins: 8 (44%)
losses: 10 (56%)
average win: $400
average loss: $211


In addition to the basics of pot odds and implied odds, you can add to your edge by 'knowing' your opponents. I have sussed how a lot of the regulars at the casino like to play (tight, aggressive, always raise on the button, etc) and this helps.  I won a $500 pot a few weeks ago calling a $100 bet after i had checked the river with bottom pair because i knew the guy who i was in the pot with was ultra aggressive. He was probably the only guy in the casino i would have called that bet with.

I would be very careful of online poker, i have heard stories of collusion and i would be very surprised if it was not prevalent on most of the online poker sites, not very hard to setup and if i was less moral probably would have done it already.  In my opinion you have more chance of developing a decent edge if you play live as opposed to online.


----------



## cuttlefish (25 March 2009)

straight flush - nh - didn't stick around to see that one. 

Any chance of making the games start a bit later?   Still family prime time at my house at 7pm means a lot of distractions and sitting out quite a few hands.


----------



## peter2 (25 March 2009)

Thx Jersey. I have no goals for poker other than to enjoy playing well, although taking you guys down one evening would be nice. I have not played live and as a novice I would have too many tells. I presume your casino games are buy ins of 100 or 250, not small/big blind amounts.

[Note: I would also prefer 8pm starts. I would also be happy to play against friends of ASF members to increase the numbers. (No collusion, of course.) ]


----------



## jersey10 (25 March 2009)

peter2 said:


> Thx Jersey. I have no goals for poker other than to enjoy playing well, although taking you guys down one evening would be nice. I have not played live and as a novice I would have too many tells. I presume your casino games are buy ins of 100 or 250, not small/big blind amounts.
> 
> [Note: I would also prefer 8pm starts. I would also be happy to play against friends of ASF members to increase the numbers. (No collusion, of course.) ]




yes buy in minimum $100, maximum $250.  So you can sit down at the table and start with a minimum of $100 or a maximum of $250.  They also have a $200 / $500 table.  Both are cash games and blinds are $2.50 / $5.

PS. 8pm starts are better for me too!


----------



## Wysiwyg (25 March 2009)

peter2 said:


> (No collusion, of course.) ]




Is that like two or more players talking on the telephone to each other about what hands they have?


----------



## peter2 (25 March 2009)

Skyping would make this form of cheating too easy. It might be a problem in the mid table stakes.


----------



## Gundini (25 March 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> Is that like two or more players talking on the telephone to each other about what hands they have?




I would think more 2 mates with their laptops on seperate providers...

3 or 4 who knows when it is played for money!

Keeping it ASF'ers negates this concern. Not that I am concerned. 

Loved the game tonight! It was tight, and thrilling at times.

Nice group of players, I'm very happy with our team!


----------



## Gundini (31 March 2009)

Don't forget Poker tonight guys, 7pm (0400) kick off as usual.

Now who will I be donating my $5 to tonight


----------



## potato (31 March 2009)

il be there!!


----------



## cuttlefish (31 March 2009)

Here gunners - shot of the chop you missed due to fumbling fingers  .

Gunners was down to 160 out of 1500 starting chips after this but made it back to 850 chips from there before eventually going down again.


----------



## spooly74 (1 April 2009)

Missed the action last night. 
Attending an anti-natal course ..... joy!

And the winner was?


----------



## peter2 (1 April 2009)

The winner was seafood, last seen strummin' all the way to the bank.


----------



## Gundini (1 April 2009)

BentRod said:


> Gundi,
> When your playing a game you can click "last hand" in the top left.
> 
> That will bring up the hand history window and you can use the controls in top right to flick through the hands.
> ...




Ok, thanks, finally worked out how to do the screenshot!

Next question, how do I resize the screenshot in paint so that it can be saved under 170kbs, which is the ASF limit?


----------



## spooly74 (1 April 2009)

Gundini said:


> Ok, thanks, finally worked out how to do the screenshot!
> 
> Next question, how do I resize the screenshot in paint so that it can be saved under 170kbs, which is the ASF limit?




You won't need to show the whole screen, just the last hand image thingy, so crop the image of your screenshot, close the original, open new, paste the cropped, save as, and you're away.
Should only be about 30-40kb.

Later


----------



## Gundini (1 April 2009)

Finally worked it out, thanks guys!

Yes last night was an interesting one. Cuttlefish was on fire right from the start. About 6 hands into the game I drew a K J offsuit, then flopped Q 10, then picked up the 9 on the turn. I think I bet $900, thinking Cuttle would fold or at best call and I would take all his money! 

He raised All In, and I clicked to call, but clicked the Fold button 

Cuttlefish didn't even have to show his K high straight, but took a screenshot later. 

I just sat there looking at the screen, and my $160 odd left, and all the other players thinking what sort of idiot bets $900 then folds?

That's it! I'm off the drink until at least 6pm tonight...

Quite a close game after that, MrPoka, Jersey, Pete, and Cuttle threw money around the table with Cuttle seemingly holding the upper hand.

MrPoka ended up the short stack after some great tussles with Jersey who was strong all night until coming unstuck with a small pair. 

MrPoka departed shortly after and Pete and Cuttle fought it out...

Cuttle seemed he couldn't do wrong tonight and deserved the win.

It was his first win so far and well deserved.

Tonight should be a super game with the players starting to know how each other play and bet. We also have a new player, so hopefully a nice solid game again!

See you then


----------



## peter2 (7 April 2009)

With the end of daylight savings 0400 US is now 6pm Syd time. 

This is much earlier and we may not get many players this week.


----------



## Gundini (7 April 2009)

Yeah true Peter, but I'll be there, probably playing with myself lol....

Will change it for next week to suit all... 

Anyway, here is a nice shot from last weeks game....


----------



## jersey10 (7 April 2009)

i don't think its a nice shot


----------



## many@k (7 April 2009)

hey, 
been lurking this thread for a while got some free time tonight and thought i might have a gamble on this tournament. Which site you playin on Tilt or Stars and what time.
Hope i can join im keen and very green.


----------



## Gundini (7 April 2009)

many@k said:


> hey,
> been lurking this thread for a while got some free time tonight and thought i might have a gamble on this tournament. Which site you playin on Tilt or Stars and what time.
> Hope i can join im keen and very green.




Hey many, you have your work cut out if you don't have the Full Tilt software already.

Starts in 40 mins.

PM me for a password, cheers...


----------



## Gundini (7 April 2009)

Sorry jersey, here is the final hand:


----------



## Gundini (7 April 2009)

Well what can you do!

Here are the final 2 hands of the night. I was stacked until jersey chipped up. Then came this.....


----------



## Gundini (7 April 2009)

And the the master stroke.... How good are these hands in heads up!


----------



## Gundini (7 April 2009)

I give up!


----------



## Gundini (8 April 2009)

Anyway, I am going to email Full Tilt and change the games to a more suitable time for everyone.

It seems a 5pm (Sydney Time) game on Tuesday is preferable to most.

Wednesday could have a 5pm and a 8pm game it seems.

What are your thoughts, does this suit better?

We could put a 8pm game on Tuesday when the numbers pick up.


----------



## jersey10 (8 April 2009)

i think the biggest problem will be diluting the numbers if we introduce any more than 2 games at the moment.  In my opinion the best option for now would be to have a 5pm on Tuesday and 8pm on a Wednesday so we can accommodate everybody and still get decent numbers for both games.


----------



## Gundini (8 April 2009)

Tend to agree jersey,

I thought there would be more interest in these games.

Look at the last 2 hands from last night. You can see what fun and competition we have, but just not many Poker/Stock Traders on ASF.

Anyway, I should be a chance tonight, I'm the only starter so far!


----------



## jersey10 (8 April 2009)

Gundini said:


> Tend to agree jersey,
> 
> I thought there would be more interest in these games.
> 
> ...




i can guarantee it will at least be heads up


----------



## Gundini (8 April 2009)

Well I'd better pull my sox up!


----------



## Gundini (8 April 2009)

Should be another good one tonight!


----------



## Gundini (9 April 2009)

Here is a snapshot of last nights game.

Gundini pushes All In with unbeatable hand,lol...


----------



## Gundini (9 April 2009)

Then later in the game Jersey goes for the Double after cleaning up the night before. Sadly, it wasn't to be!


----------



## Gundini (14 April 2009)

Sorry guys, just realized they have not changed the games over yet.

Maybe because of Easter.

Anyway, MrPoka and myself are up for the challenge in 20 minutes!


----------



## Gundini (15 April 2009)

Well another nice and friendly game had by the 4 players that fronted up last night.

Jersey  went out hard as usual in a performance not akin to the great train Robbery and doubled his stakes midgame.

MrPoka was handy, but was hindered by a few unlucky rivers.

Pete started off slow and did look gone early, but landed a couple of scorchers in a row and chipped up to remain competitive.

Gundini did a little theiving early then sat back to bide the time.

MrPoka got hit by some nice hands and looked like being the first out, down to around 500 chips. Like "The Bomb" that he is, he fought on, and snapped up a few handy pots to keep himself in the race.

Jerseys aggressive play landed him in some scorching water, and the one time chipstack came crashing down and out leaving just 3.

Pete got smothered on the small stack and bowed out gracefully.

It was up to MrPoka and Gundini to go blow for blow for the prize! With a mixture of bluff and skill, it became a tit for tat affair.

The defining moment came when MrPoka drew a Q 2 suited and called Gundini's blind. Gundini raised with K K preflop, and MP called.

The flop came 2 5 10, and it was up to the Gun to bet or check.

G bet the pot I think (800) having top pair and expected MP to fold.

MP would have none of this and pushed all in (1700 odd) and G called.

MP's Q came on the turn, giving him two pair, then a spade on the river which broke MP's heart.

Having 2 pair v K's was a certain win. But the Gun had K spades which was enough to take the chocolates with a K high flush.

All along, the Gun thought he had MP beat with K's. He was shocked to learn he needed the river.

MrPoka was graceful in defeat as always and will live to fight another day.

Poker can be cruel sometimes, cheers Gundini...


----------



## cuttlefish (22 April 2009)

Went looking for the tournament at about 6:10 tonight but looks like it was a no show.  Is the time of either of them getting moved back for next week?
(8pm definitely suits me much better than 6pm).


----------



## jersey10 (22 April 2009)

I was the only player to register tonight so it was cancelled.  Haven't seen Gundini last night or tonight.  Last night it was only myself, Peter and Mr poka.  I think G said he is changing the times to Tues 5pm and Wed 8pm, he will have to confirm though.


----------



## cuttlefish (22 April 2009)

Well here's my bad beat story of the day/eveining.

45 handed $10 multi table tournament,  final table,  four players left, I've got third biggest stack but top three stacks are pretty even.
I've got AKs (hearts) and on the button so raise preflop.  (blinds are 1000/2000 at this stage of the comp),  small blind calls, bb folds so its heads up.

Flop gives me a flush draw plus gut shot straight draw (I've actually got a royal flush draw).  SB checks the flop so I raise roughly pot odds on the draw (actually a bit under) hoping to push SB off the pot.

SB calls, doesn't reraise.

Turn comes comes K giving me top pair top kicker and I still have the gut shot draw and the flush draw out there.  I'm a little bit worried about AJ, I'm good against a trapping AQ or AT and then there's always the risk of aces or trips, but given the passive approach so far I'd normally expect an aggressive re-raise if they had these sort of hands especially given there are draws out there so I've written off big hands like trips or aces and am putting them on possibly AT, AJ, AQ,   AJ being the one I can't beat.   But with the nut flush draw also out there (in fact a straight flush draw) and top pair, top kicker,  I go in with the rest of my chips.

They call ... they have pocket 7's (crazy call by them in that spot imo). So suffice to say I'm feeling pretty good at that point ... there's only the river to come, I've got top pair, top kicker, and a royal flush draw.   Winning this would double me up, pretty much send my opponent out and make me big stack of the three remaining players in the tournament.

And the river ... the picture tells the story.


----------



## peter2 (23 April 2009)

That's got to hurt. JLCricket must have thought to were bluffing, probably you got caught at it earlier. Still you would have earned something for the 4th. I know, nothing like 1st and so close. 

Sorry J I was occupied again and missed the start. Seems the computer doesn't wait. Hope the Gun is OK as it is not like him to miss his weekly sparring session. 

I won a satellite comp (0.60) into the 200K Sunday Brawl ($24 entry -12,000 players with 31K 1st prize). As they pay down to 1080st place I will be happy to last that long. The hardest thing for me is getting out of bed to play Monday morning 0622!

All good cheap fun.


----------



## cuttlefish (23 April 2009)

peter2 said:


> That's got to hurt. JLCricket must have thought to were bluffing, probably you got caught at it earlier.




From what I saw of their playing they were lucky to have made it where they were, I don't think much thought was put into the call.   


Thats a good effort to win the satellite - how many players in it?


----------



## jersey10 (29 April 2009)

Gundini are the tournaments still on??


----------



## Gundini (29 April 2009)

peter2 said:


> Hope the Gun is OK as it is not like him to miss his weekly sparring session.






jersey10 said:


> Gundini are the tournaments still on??




I am sorry guys, but grabbed a quick trip to Fiji for some diving and a little RnR. Left on Tuesday arvo last week, so too rushed to post.

I see we have lost the Tuesday game for some reason 

Don't worry, will get all back on track next week.

Tuesday will start at 5pm

Wednesday will start at 8pm

Appologise for letting you guys down, will be ready to donate again next week!

Cheers Gundini


----------



## Gundini (6 May 2009)

Not sure how many starters we will get tonight since the tourney is still on at 6pm.

I will have to fire away another email to them.

Anyway, great game from Peter last night, he could do no wrong!

He knocked me out in 2 hands lol.... Congrats... Well deserved.


----------



## Pappon (6 May 2009)

I know of a bloke that plays fulltime makes between $20000-$50000 USD per month uses maths and positive expectation and risk management in accordance with bankroll (capital) in fact it's not much different from trading LOL, *tech/a if you see this start playing online poker!*


----------



## Gundini (6 May 2009)

So that's where my hard earned has been going!

Seriously, they are big numbers... I suppose a huge bankroll and risk management would help.

Impressive and believable!

PS: I have sent another email so hopefully next week it will be Tuesday at 5pm and Wednesday at 8pm.

These times seem to suit most players better.


----------



## jersey10 (6 May 2009)

Pappon said:


> I know of a bloke that plays fulltime makes between $20000-$50000 USD per month uses maths and positive expectation and risk management in accordance with bankroll (capital) in fact it's not much different from trading LOL, *tech/a if you see this start playing online poker!*




what is his bankroll?

does he make this money playing online, live or both?

what does he play - cash games or tournaments?

what are the buy in amounts for the games he plays?


----------



## Gundini (9 May 2009)

Ok guys and gals, lets try a different start time!

Tuesdays @ 5pm

Wednesdays @ 8pm

Can we get these times happening?

He is a copy of the response from Fult Tilt:

Thank you for your e-mail and hosting your tournaments on FTP. I have
updated your weekly private nl hold'em tournament start times as you
requested in your e-mail below and they are open for registration at this
time. In order to locate your tournaments, click the "Private" tab in the
tournament lobby & it is also possible to locate your tournament by
clicking on Requests, then Find Tournament by ID:

Tournament #90137437 (12/05/09 03:00 ET)
Tournament #90274094 (13/05/09 06:00 ET)

Cheers Gundini....


----------



## So_Cynical (9 May 2009)

Ive only just started playing  (play money) with pokerstars...its good fun and so far 
reasonably easy to win....i expect that would change with real money.


----------



## Gundini (11 May 2009)

I have just checked our new game times and they are ready to go, so

Tuesdays 5pm (0300)

Wednesdays 8pm (0600)

Hope these times are more suitable for most. See you there!

Cheers Gundini...


----------



## Stan 101 (12 May 2009)

I won today's game by default. I'll still take it as a win, though 


I'll try make tomorrow's game.


cheers,


----------



## Gundini (12 May 2009)

Stan, sorry mate, 5pm just a bit early for me...

Congrats on your first win though, not easy to come by...lol

Hope to catch up with you and the boys tomorrow night at 8pm.

Cheers

Gundini...


----------



## Pappon (13 May 2009)

jersey10 said:


> what is his bankroll?
> 
> does he make this money playing online, live or both?
> 
> ...




Bankroll he usually has about 50-60k online (25-30 buyins)

He plays cash as tourneys = luck factor no positive +EV

buy in $2000 it's NL2000 ie $10-$20 blinds

he's pretty much up there friends with Joe hachem and other big winners


----------



## Mr J (13 May 2009)

Pappon said:


> *tech/a if you see this start playing online poker!*




Poker isn't nearly as profitable as trading, at least for a good trader with good capital. Poker is also far more intensive, at least with my trading style. Unless you're one of these traders who stares at the screen all day, poker is far more of a grind than trading.


----------



## Pappon (13 May 2009)

Mr J said:


> Poker isn't nearly as profitable as trading, at least for a good trader with good capital. Poker is also far more intensive, at least with my trading style. Unless you're one of these traders who stares at the screen all day, poker is far more of a grind than trading.




I definately agree with that Mr J your not BOOSTED J are you? haha


----------



## Gundini (13 May 2009)

Hey, anyone playing the Tourney tonight? Starts in 10 minutes...


----------



## jersey10 (13 May 2009)

Gundini said:


> Hey, anyone playing the Tourney tonight? Starts in 10 minutes...




where is it


----------



## Gundini (20 May 2009)

Hey guys, anyone playing Poker tonight?

Game starts at 8pm (0600) and I'm All In no look!


----------



## Stan 101 (20 May 2009)

g'day Gund. I'm free so I'll login..
 See you there.


----------



## Gundini (20 May 2009)

Onya Stan,

what happen to all the fans?

We had a good thing happening there...

I did well last night, ended up winning the event, uncontested would you believe!

Am I that feared?


----------



## Stan 101 (20 May 2009)

feared, yes you are hehe.

Mate I can't find the tourney. Full Tilt has changed the layout. Any help in finding it?


----------



## Gundini (20 May 2009)

Just go to Tournaments/ private/ $5 at 0600...

I'll open the door for you with a beve...


----------



## Stan 101 (20 May 2009)

Cheers, I found it.

see you there.


----------



## Gundini (20 May 2009)

Nice to see you jersey,

bit premy for you mate, logging in early?

Change of tactics?


----------



## spooly74 (20 May 2009)

Gundini said:


> Onya Stan,
> 
> what happen to all the fans?
> 
> ...




I've been mad busy with work of late, but it's settled down a bit, so I'll be back to donate.

Can only make Wednesdays game though. See you next week


----------



## Gundini (20 May 2009)

spooly74 said:


> Can only make Wednesdays game though. See you next week




Me too, have been crazy busy, sign of the times?

Maybe we set up a Monday game @ 7pm.

We all should be able to make one game a week...

Where's MrPoka? Maybe scared him off with my Flush on the river play, lol..


----------



## Stan 101 (20 May 2009)

That damn river... I've been spanked on it so often lately.

Looks like we have a game, lads!


7pm sounds great.



cheers,


----------



## Gundini (20 May 2009)

Ok, we have a game!

strummin_ has come to donate his hard earned.....

Good to see you mate.


----------



## Gundini (20 May 2009)

What a game!

A Green Fish up against 2 Maniacs with a Bomb! 

Sounds like a Mothers Day lunch with Bin Laden


----------



## Stan 101 (20 May 2009)

Well that heads up didn't last too long.. Great win, buddy!

Who can lose with 2 overcardsa after the flop? hehe


----------



## cuttlefish (20 May 2009)

good game.
I think Peter's beaten me to a big pot with a straight three times in three weeks ... you'd think I'd have learnt to fold by now ... hard to fold sets though.  Geez  you can catch the cards tho' Pete ... who'd have backed 8-2 off to beat a set of 6's.


----------



## Gundini (20 May 2009)

What was the flop?


----------



## peter2 (20 May 2009)

Thanks guys, I enjoyed tonight. Tournament play has really sharpened me up. When you think you have the better cards you have to go for it. If I could only get the guts to try a bluff now and then. 

After the turn I had an open ended straight draw and S didn't bet enough to shake me off. That's the problem with the big hands, it tempting to let the punters have one more draw and try a get some more easy money after the river card. Then, when you get raised, well you have to see them even though you know you could get beat.


----------



## Stan 101 (21 May 2009)

eye Pete, was poor form on my part. you deserved the win.
 I'm playing pub games and need to call the shots with the likes of my poor hand. People play everthing.


Golod win, well deserved.


cheers,


----------



## Gundini (27 May 2009)

Anyone playing Poker tonight?

Pete can't make it unfortunately, so it's up for grabs!


----------



## Gundini (17 June 2009)

Anyone here up for a game of Poker? 

Starts in half an hour....


----------

